# [Sammelthread] Puzzle- und Rätselspiele



## Gamer090 (17. April 2017)

*[Sammelthread] Puzzle- und Rätselspiele*

Hi zusammen

Dieser Thread soll ein Sammelthread werden über Puzzle- und Rätselspiele, solche Spiele ich spiele ich gerne öfters aber leider kenne ich nicht viele die mich auf lange Zeit motivieren weil sie oft zu einfach oder zu repititiv sind.

*Kurze Erklärung was ein Puzzle- bzw Rätselspiel ist:*

In einem Puzzlespiel muss man fast nur Rätsel lösen, eine richtige Geschichte kann aber muss nicht dahinter stehen, die Rätsel stehen definitv im Vordergrund. Ziel eines Puzzlespiels ist es die immer schwerer werdenden Rätsel zu lösen, der Spieler muss sein Hirn anstrengen um zu verstehen wie die Rätsel zu lösen sind.
Manche Rätsel bringen den Spieler in Zeitdruck oder nur wer genau aufpasst kann z.B. eine bestimmte Tonreihenfolge auf einem Klavier oder ähnliches wieder genau so eingeben wie es gewünscht ist.
*
Verbreitung:*

Puzzlespiele sind Heutzutage auf so gut wie jeder Plattform zu finden, von kleinen Spielen auf Smartphones über das Spieleangebot auf Konsolen und bis zum PC. Steam hat unter dem Tag "Puzzle" zwar rund 1800 Spiele, aber die meisten davon enthalten Rätsel und sind somit keine reinen Puzzlespiele.

Ein reines Puzzlespiel ist z.B. "The Room", dieses Spiel hat keine richtige Geschichte und besteht NUR aus Rätseln die gelöst werden wollen.Der Beginn ist einfach aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt immer mehr an, nach höchstens 4h hat man das Spiel durch, könnte länger sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=syiha-lS04g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was sind eure Favoriten bei den Puzzlespielen?


----------



## repe (19. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Puzzle- und Rätselspiele*

Mein Lieblings-Puzzlespiel ist uralt: Shivers von Sierra. Gute Puzzles und Rätsel, Point&Click und eine gruselige Atmosphäre. Ist, wenn man das Spiel noch auf CD hat, auch auf dem Smartphone spielbar, nur da heißt es anders (Windlenot Adventures).

Shivers gameplay (PC Game, 1995) - YouTube


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Puzzle- und Rätselspiele*

Die Cube Escape Serie auf Smartphones/Tablets ist definitiv ein Blick wert. Knackige Rätsel, surreale Optik und Atmosphäre, und allesamt völlig Gratis ohne Microtransaktionen, Werbung oder Datenschnüffelei. 9 Spiele gibt es bisher, der finale Zehnte Teil soll demnächst rauskommen. Hinzu kommen 2 "Premium" Titel, die nicht gratis, aber dafür auch länger sind und Rusty Lake heißen.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Puzzle- und Rätselspiele*

Kann die verlinkte Seite zum Spiel nicht öffnen  (Bandwith Limit Exceed)


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Puzzle- und Rätselspiele*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kann die verlinkte Seite zum Spiel nicht öffnen  (Bandwith Limit Exceed)



Same here, denke da hat wohl jemand das Datenlimit erreicht. Müsste also Anfang nächsten Monat wieder funktionnieren.


----------

